# USB für Schrankeinbau??



## elektro_hirs (16 November 2006)

Hallo 
Suche für Schrankeinbau USB Steckerleiste, irgendwas Industrietaugliches.

Hintergrund:
Von MP277 Archive Laden auf USB Stick ohne die Schranktür zu öffnen.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort

FG Matthias


//********Programmieren ist ganz leicht
U "Airbag"  E 123.6
R "Vollgas" A 23.0


----------



## PeterEF (16 November 2006)

Hallo,

Modlink von Murr könnte passen: im Prinzip ein leerer Rahmen mit Klappe und hohem Schutzgrad. Zum Einbau in den Rahmen gibt es dann Steckdosen und alle möglichen Buchsen (SUB-D, Ethernet, USB,...).

http://www.murrelektronik.de


----------



## cth (16 November 2006)

Hallo Matthias,

die Einbaudose USB von Lütze kann Dir da weiterhelfen.
Siehe Bild DIOHUB USB.

http://www.luetze.de/index.php?id=13&country=54&L=0&no_cache=1&cname=Deutschland

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nais (16 November 2006)

Hallo Matthias,

das Teil von Lütze kann ich auch empfehlen, passt in ein 22mm- Schalterloch.
Der Preis ist zwar stolz (ca. 25€) aber das Ding ist ein echter Problemlöser.

Bye Uwe


----------



## georg (21 November 2006)

Hallo Matthias,

wir setzen die Verlängerung vom Rittal:
http://www.rittal.de/produkte/ArtikelDatenblatt.asp?sub=stamm&Artnr=2482230&lang=D
diese hat noch eine Schutzklappe
allerdings weiss ich den Preis nicht, müsste ich suchen

gruß georg


----------



## Frustrated (15 Dezember 2006)

Oder von Weidmüller in wasserdichter Ausführung....


----------

